# New flasklings



## chrismende (Jul 23, 2010)

I've just gotten into flasks lately and it's addictive!
I visited Dean Hung last weekend and picked up my ordered mastersianum flask and plant ( three growths, bareroot!) then went on to buy a full flask's worth of niveum that had been planted out as one solid clump and another flask of volonteanum. I had two smaller flasks to plant out from Woodstream: a spicerianum cross with OZ parents and a Phal. hieroglyphica alba selfing of 'Golden Promise' AM/AOS. Wheeee! All are now potted up in cells of seedling flats, in NZ sphagnum. There are some compots of really small ones and some singles of larger plants that looked ready to go solo. 
I've got three other flasks planted out now for about two months from Woodstream: the three versions of mini complex utilizing henryanum and charlesworthii and a complex in various permutations. Those plants are doing very well despite my somewhat cool grow room. I'm intriqued by the mini complex group and may get a flask or two from Norito, also. 
I guess the retired nurse in me is transferring my natural inclinations to nurture onto these dear little babies! smitten: (though I was a psych nurse...)


----------



## NYEric (Jul 23, 2010)

Make sure you keep them moist; but do something to prevent rot. I prefer to get compots; that way the toughest battle for survival is already past. Some growers will grow the plasts from flask to compot if you request. :wink:


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 23, 2010)

chrismende said:


> I've just gotten into flasks lately and it's addictive!
> I visited Dean Hung last weekend and picked up my ordered mastersianum flask and plant ( three growths, bareroot!) then went on to buy a full flask's worth of niveum that had been planted out as one solid clump and another flask of volonteanum....
> I've got three other flasks planted out now for about two months from Woodstream: the three versions of mini complex utilizing henryanum and charlesworthii and a complex in various permutations. Those plants are doing very well despite my somewhat cool grow room.......


:clap: :rollhappy: There's no part that isn't addictive! I didn't have to be a nurse or mother to figure these kinda kids are much easier to deal with than the other kind!
Close to Dean, that could mean trouble for me! You've picked a couple that could be a little challenging. Last April he offered mini compots of leucos, I got 2 different crosses & they've done well, really taking off this summer.
How long did it take you to get your order from Woodstream? What did you get? Sounds like we got similar stuff, I got mini flasks of Be Happy (Stone Lovely x henry) x henry, (charles x ViaAvilaBeach) x henry and (charles x ViaAvilaBeach) x (Pandemonium x Ingenious). It took almost 4 months but I looked at it as 4 more months of growing with them rather than me!


----------



## chrismende (Jul 24, 2010)

I have the first ones but not the one with Pandemonium x Ingenious. I'm very intrigued by mini-complex hybrids, having been indocrinated a bit by Harold Koopowitz's interest. I also got his spicerianum cross miniflask. Those got some spots of fungal rot on leaves yesterday because I left the group in a too moist and cool unventilated plastic container for a few hours while I was away. I carefully cut off the few leaves that were too badly affected, dusted the others with cinnamon, and left them open. There is no further creep of the problem today. I really have to set up my seedling area quickly. I've outgrown the space I had originally for the Woodstream plants.

As to how quickly I got the Woodstream stuff: it was a month or so, and on one order he didn't remember a discussion per phone, so I had to remind him. 

What nurseries are you closest to?

I spent nearly a thousand dollars at Dean's that day! The plants are moist enough - I worry more about too moist with the niveum.


----------



## chrismende (Jul 24, 2010)

*flasklings*



NYEric said:


> Make sure you keep them moist; but do something to prevent rot. I prefer to get compots; that way the toughest battle for survival is already past. Some growers will grow the plasts from flask to compot if you request. :wink:



Eric, which nurseries do that? That is a good idea! I had read that but didn't remember to follow up on it.


----------



## chrismende (Jul 24, 2010)

I'm taking this thread to the culture forum now - since it's mostly about culture from now on.


----------

